# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Autosjedalica 9-36? Koja?

## babyiris

Kako je ova sjedalica koju imamo pomalo nesigurna budući da se iako po propisu fiksirana, malo i mrda... kupili bi novu.

Curki ima 14/15 kila i 96 cm. Nema 3 godine koje su potrebne za ....
Ja bih neku koja ju može služiti dokle joj god bude trebalo, dakle da ne kupujemo opet novu za koji mjesec.

A opet bih htjela da se može kopčati posebno sjedalica i posebno pojasevi za curki, da je dovoljno udobna za duge vožnje, a pritom i za spavanje u istoj budući da na daleke puteve idemo kad spava da bi što lakše prošlo...Znači, dok spava da joj glava ne klone iliti da ima dva položaja -sjedeći i ležeći kao ova sad.

Da dobro prolazi na testovima i da nije preskupa (do 200 eura).

Jel ima netko iskustvo ili savjet?

E da, mislim da nam auti ne podržavaju isofix.

----------


## miha

britax evolva ili starlight SP.

ova prva u sloveniji košta ravno 200€, a ova druga u grazu 169€  :Wink:  . 

na ADAC-ovom testu su ocijenjene podjednako i to su, koliko znam, jedine dvije sjedalice u toj kategoriji koje imaju položaj za spavanje...

----------


## tweety

na obje ove sjedalice se miču "5točakapojas" nakon 18 kg.

već satima i danima tražim sjedalicu "za velike" a da se ne veže sa pojasevima od auta.

----------


## Maruška

> već satima i danima tražim sjedalicu "za velike" a da se ne veže sa pojasevima od auta.


Koliko sam pratila teme na ovom forumu, mislim da tako nešto ne postoji.

----------


## miha

> tweety prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> već satima i danima tražim sjedalicu "za velike" a da se ne veže sa pojasevima od auta.
> 
> 
> Koliko sam pratila teme na ovom forumu, mislim da tako nešto ne postoji.


mislim da takvo što postoji samo na američkom tržištu :/ ...

----------


## Inesica

> na obje ove sjedalice se miču "5točakapojas" nakon 18 kg.
> 
> već satima i danima tražim sjedalicu "za velike" a da se ne veže sa pojasevima od auta.


tweety nema sjedalice iznad 18kg. nakon 18kg djeca se vezu pojasom auta.

kod kombiniranih postaje kombinacije:  :Grin:  

9-36kg a da uopce nema vlastite pojaseve - *najgora moguca kombinacija. dijete ne bi trebalo vezati pojasom auta NIKAKO prije 15 a po mogucnosti 18kg*

9-36 gdje se pojasevi as koriste do 15kg a onda se skidaju - meni malo cudna kombinacija al naletila sam i na takvu. naslon ostaje

9-36 gdje se pojasevi as skidaju kad dijete dogura do 18kg i onda se skidaju zajedno sa naslonom as pa dijete ostaje na boosteru koji ide samo ispod guze - po mojem misljenju isto malo  :/  kobinacija jel je bez veze da dijete ostane bez bocne zastite koju pruza booster sa naslonom. a da ne kazem da nisam sigurna moze li se pojas auta ispravno podesiti u svim situacijama ako nema vodilice koje obicno postoje na boosterima sa naslonom.

9-36 gdje se pojasevi as skidaju kod 18kg i ostaje naslon i dio ispod guze. kod tog tipa kombiniranih po mojem misljenju najbolja kombinacija. jos je samo potrebno da ta kombinirana kad je u funkciji 'prave' as (znaci do 18kg) kad se ona ucvrscuje pojasom auta da se moze dobro fiksirati u auto

----------


## miha

> 9-36kg a da uopce nema vlastite pojaseve - *najgora moguca kombinacija. dijete ne bi trebalo vezati pojasom auta NIKAKO prije 15 a po mogucnosti 18kg*


čuj, vjerujem da tebi ovakva sjedalica nije simpatična, ali s obzirom na to da je jedino *kiddy life pro* ovakva sjedalica, a da istovremeno ima *najbolje ocjene* na ADAC-ovim testovima sigurnosti - ja bih bila malo suzdržanija u davanju (i boldanju) ovakvih ocjena 8) ...

----------


## TeinaMama

Meni je nekak čudna ideja da Teu koja ima 10 kg zavežem s pojasevima od auto. Tak mi izgleda nasigurno....
Kaj nije sigurnije da ima vlastite pojaseve?

----------


## miha

u kiddy-u ne vežeš pojasevima nego imaš umetak, poput nekog tvrdog jastuka, koji ide ispred djeteta umjesto pojaseva...

teško mi je objasniti, prosurfaj malo  :Wink:  ...

----------


## Juroslav

> Inesica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 9-36kg a da uopce nema vlastite pojaseve - *najgora moguca kombinacija. dijete ne bi trebalo vezati pojasom auta NIKAKO prije 15 a po mogucnosti 18kg*
> 
> 
> čuj, vjerujem da tebi ovakva sjedalica nije simpatična, ali s obzirom na to da je jedino *kiddy life pro* ovakva sjedalica, a da istovremeno ima *najbolje ocjene* na ADAC-ovim testovima sigurnosti - ja bih bila malo suzdržanija u davanju (i boldanju) ovakvih ocjena 8) ...


Simpatičnost nema veze s ovim, *nije sigurno* vezati djecu koja imaju manje od 15 kila pojasom od auta, jer ako do nečeg dođe pojas neće reagirati. Čak se preporuča donja granica od 18 kila.

A kaj se tiče ADAC-ovog testa, s koliko teškim djetetom je test rađen?

----------


## Juroslav

> u kiddy-u ne vežeš pojasevima nego imaš umetak, poput nekog tvrdog jastuka, koji ide ispred djeteta umjesto pojaseva...
> 
> teško mi je objasniti, prosurfaj malo  ...


Sad sam to vidio i *nikad* ne bih svoje dijete stavio u to i pričvrstio ga samo tim "jastukom"!

----------


## Inesica

> Inesica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 9-36kg a da uopce nema vlastite pojaseve - *najgora moguca kombinacija. dijete ne bi trebalo vezati pojasom auta NIKAKO prije 15 a po mogucnosti 18kg*
> 
> 
> čuj, vjerujem da tebi ovakva sjedalica nije simpatična, ali s obzirom na to da je jedino *kiddy life pro* ovakva sjedalica, a da istovremeno ima *najbolje ocjene* na ADAC-ovim testovima sigurnosti - ja bih bila malo suzdržanija u davanju (i boldanju) ovakvih ocjena 8) ...


nije stvar u tome je li meni kiddy life pro simpatična ili ne. ima više razloga zašto sam onaj dio poboldala.

prvi i osnovni je taj da na našem tržištu postoje boosteri koji se prodaju i ako autosjedalice. odnosno prodaju se doslovce boosteri na kojima piše da su za djecu od 9-36kg i nemaju vlastiteve pojaseve već je zamišljeno da se dijete veže pojasom auta od 9kg pa na dalje.
e to *nije dobro*.

što se tiće kiddy life pro meni osobno nije simpatična ali kad sam ono gore boldala nisam na nju mislila.
recimo da je kiddy teška ko sam vrag (najvjerojatnije) i računa se sa time da će ona + dijete imati 15kg i zakočiti pojas.
nisam ju vidjela pa špekuliram. ovo o težini bi mi bilo logično. e sad ono što ja smatram nedostatkom je upravo i taj jastuk koji stoji ispred dječijeg trupa pa tako ako dijete kojim slučajem nije donro učvršćeno pojasem, ili on sam ne odradi svoje, ne zakoči se ako je sila na njega premala. u tom slučaju dijete svojim trupom udara o tu prepreku što nije dobro bez obzira što je taj jastuk mekan ali znamo da su i naš trup odnosno organi u njemu isto mekani i podložni ozljedama.
druga stvar što mi se ne sviđa je to da je u tom slučaju dijete vezano pojsaom auta što nije isto kao da bi bilo sa pojasom u 5 točaka i u tom slučaju ipak ima veći trzaj gornjim dijelom tijela prema naprijed (i onda prema nazad) i tom prilikom udara o taj jastuk ispred. i opet, bez obzira što je jastuk mekan ne bi htjela da mi dijete udari o nešto. mada mislim da u tom slučaju ozljeda i ne mora biti neka - pretpostavljam da bi moglo biti slično ko kad mi nalijećemo na air bag.

e jesam se raspisala, sorry

----------


## miha

> ...e sad ono što ja smatram nedostatkom je upravo i taj jastuk koji stoji ispred dječijeg trupa pa tako ako dijete kojim slučajem nije donro učvršćeno pojasem, ili on sam ne odradi svoje, ne zakoči se ako je sila na njega premala. u tom slučaju dijete svojim trupom udara o tu prepreku što nije dobro bez obzira što je taj jastuk mekan


upravo o tome se i radi. testiranja su pokazala da su manje ozljede ako u slučaju nesreće dijete tijelom udari taj jastuk ispred nego kod poosljedica trzaja u slučaju vezanja djeteta 5-točkovnim pojasom  :Wink:  .

pisala sam već o tome i kopirala s net-a zaključak testiranja, ali ne znam gdje je sad to.
bez obzira na to, ja sam i dalje sklona evolvi  :Wink: 




> ...druga stvar što mi se ne sviđa je to da je u tom slučaju dijete vezano pojsaom auta što nije isto kao da bi bilo sa pojasom u 5 točaka i u tom slučaju ipak ima veći trzaj gornjim dijelom tijela prema naprijed


dijete u kiddy-u uopžće nije vezano pojasom - vezana je sjedalica, dijete je 'zakočeno' tim dodatkom ispred...

----------


## daddycool

meni se jedino čini da kiddy life pro nije sjedalica za ljeto, jer mi izgleda jaaako toplo

----------


## abonjeko

evo ja listala novi katalog Turbo Limača i vidjela (doduše ne 9-36, nego 15-36kg) Bebe Confortov Tryanos Safe Side (Grupa 123) na AS imaju ugrađeni pojasevi, a piše slijedeće:
Grupa 1: za mlađe od 3 godine koristite pojas koji se učvršćuje na 5 mjesta
Grupa 2: između 3 i 6 godine koristite pojas AS i sigurnosni pojas automobila
Grupa 3: koristite pojačanu sjedalicu, ali samo sa sigurnosnim pojasom automobila, od 6 godina.

Inače ima podesiv naslon (2 položaja)....ako je to to što si tražila!!! :?

----------


## abonjeko

> evo ja listala novi katalog Turbo Limača i vidjela (doduše ne 9-36, nego 15-36kg) Bebe Confortov Tryanos Safe Side (Grupa 123) na AS imaju ugrađeni pojasevi, a piše slijedeće:
> Grupa 1: za mlađe od 3 godine koristite pojas koji se učvršćuje na 5 mjesta
> Grupa 2: između 3 i 6 godine koristite pojas AS i sigurnosni pojas automobila
> Grupa 3: koristite pojačanu sjedalicu, ali samo sa sigurnosnim pojasom automobila, od 6 godina.
> 
> Inače ima podesiv naslon (2 položaja)....ako je to to što si tražila!!! :?


E, da...cijena 1300kn!!!!

----------


## miha

> Grupa 2: između 3 i 6 godine koristite *pojas AS i sigurnosni pojas automobila*


ovo je krivo!

pojasevi se skidaju negdje između 15-18 kg pa se dijete u sjedalici veže pojasevima od auta!

evo link: http://www.bebeconfort.com/UK/voitur..._ss_atouts.htm

----------


## kli_kli

ok, miha, ali zasto jedno petogodisnje dete ne bi imalo recimo 16kg?
moje dve rodjake su imale 17kg kad su krenule u skolu, kao i novijeva kuma...

----------


## Nika

uzasno je zbunjujuce stavljati na as info u godinama, upravo sto jedno petogodisnje dijete moze imati 16 kg ili 27 kg.

pojas autosjedalice se koristi do 18 kg, a pojas vozila se moze koristi od 15 kg (uvijek preporucujemo bolje sto kasnije - 18 kg).

----------


## babyiris

Zasad su mi favoriti:
concord trimax (x line)
bebe comfort trianos


Ima netko osobnih iskustava s navedenima? Zanima me sve čega se sjetite. Udobnost, izdržljivost, podesivost pojaseva, testovi.....kako ih djeca podnose....

----------


## miha

> ok, miha, ali zasto jedno petogodisnje dete ne bi imalo recimo 16kg?


ne razumijem zašto je ovo pitanje upućeno meni :? ?
trebalo bi ga postaviti onome tko je naveo da se pojasevi skidaju između 'toliko-i-toliko' godina...

uostalom, niti kilaža niti dob nisu jedini kriteriji za odabir sjedalice. nitko ne spominje npr. visinu djeteta!

----------


## snoopygirl

znači, sad imamo priori xp, u njoj da stoji do 18kg. sad ima 14kg i 16mjeseci. šta da radim kad preraste? pojas od auta mi je bezveze za tako malo dijete...

----------


## miha

kad preraste kupuješ veću sjedalicu  :Grin:  !

ne brini, kad dogura do 18kg neće više biti tako mali. 
i Rok je brzo 'nabacio' 14kg (već negdje s 14 mjeseci) pa još uvijek stoji na toj težini, a sad ima 20 mjeseci  :Wink: .

----------


## snoopygirl

sve se nadam da neće tako brzo je prerasti....ruke mi otpadoše   :Grin:

----------


## Nika

ma nece tak brzo do 18 kg, negdje oko 4. godine, no opet ne mora biti  :Smile:

----------


## Maruška

> Zasad su mi favoriti:
> concord trimax (x line)
> bebe comfort trianos
> 
> Ima netko osobnih iskustava s navedenima? Zanima me sve čega se sjetite. Udobnost, izdržljivost, podesivost pojaseva, testovi.....kako ih djeca podnose....


Mi imamo BebeComfort Trianos. Ali uz nju imamo i Maxi Cosi Priori koja je postavila vrlo visoke kriterije.   :Smile:  

Tako da Trianos-ici zamjeram: način zatezanja pojaseva (pojas od stolice kojim se dijete veže) i nemogućnost stavljanja u ležeći položaj.
Odgovori na tvoja pitanja: izdržljivost - nisam primjetila ništa bitno drugačija 'oštećenja' nego na drugoj sjedalici; udobnost - Lovre se ne žali....

Bacila sam pogled na sličicu Concord Trimax: čini mi se da za nju ne vrijedi mojazamjerka Trianos-ici broj 1. Za broj 2 - ne znam.

Sretno u izboru!

----------


## kli_kli

> abonjeko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Grupa 2: između 3 i 6 godine koristite *pojas AS i sigurnosni pojas automobila*
> 
> 
> ovo je krivo!
> 
> pojasevi se skidaju negdje između 15-18 kg pa se dijete u sjedalici veže pojasevima od auta!
> ...


Nika je odgovorila, zbunjujuce je govoriti o autosedistima i godinama, tako da ovo sto je abonjeko napisala nije u potpunosti netacno, a htela sam da skrenem paznju na kilazu, nista licno.
Rodine savetnice inace uvek naglasavaju da je visina bitna, i za svaku kategoriju postoji i savet o proveri da li je sediste odgovarajuce prema visini deteta.

----------


## ovca_i_janjad

Ja sam već bila postavila pitanje na posebnom topiku negdje u ožujku, ali je djevojčica o kojoj pišem imala 16 kg. Sada ima 19 kg, oko 90 cm i - 2 g. i 3 mj. U što nju staviti, za bilo koji booster je premala?!

----------


## miha

> miha prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  abonjeko prvotno napisa
> ...


očito me nisi razumjela... htjela sam reći da godine nemaju nikakve veze s određivanjem prave sjedalice (osim kod novorođenčadi). zato sam napisala da je navod kriv!




> Ja sam već bila postavila pitanje na posebnom topiku negdje u ožujku, ali je djevojčica o kojoj pišem imala 16 kg. Sada ima 19 kg, oko 90 cm i - 2 g. i 3 mj. U što nju staviti, za bilo koji booster je premala?!


za booster bi, koliko znam, trebala imati 25kg. 

za nju je ili ova od 9-36kg ili ona od 15 tj. 18-36kg (dakle, sjedalica s naslonom ali u kojoj se dijete veže pojasom od auta). neka me autosjedaličarke isprave...

----------


## Nika

> Ja sam već bila postavila pitanje na posebnom topiku negdje u ožujku, ali je djevojčica o kojoj pišem imala 16 kg. Sada ima 19 kg, oko 90 cm i - 2 g. i 3 mj. U što nju staviti, za bilo koji booster je premala?!



Ja kad kažem booster, mislim na autosjedalicu za vece dijete od 15-36 kg, ili ti booster s naslonom, gdje se dijete veze pojasom vozila.
A ako ima 19 kg nije premala za pojas vozila.

----------


## la_mama

I mi smo razmišljali o AS 9-36kg za djedino auto, jer će ga često voziti iz jaslica. Ali mi je nešto zasmetalo kod nje.

Dakle maleni bi trebao tu AS koristiti od svoje prve do dvanaeste godine. Znači, 12 godina u istoj autosjedalici.  :/ 

A preporuča se da AS ne bi trebala biti starija od nekih cca 6 godina ...

Eto to me odbilo da ju uzimamo. Pa ćemo se iz tog razloga ipak odlučiti na neku od 9-18kg.

----------


## Foška

> Zasad su mi favoriti:
> concord trimax (x line)
> bebe comfort trianos
> 
> Ima netko osobnih iskustava s navedenima? Zanima me sve čega se sjetite. Udobnost, izdržljivost, podesivost pojaseva, testovi.....kako ih djeca podnose....


*babyiris*, mi ti imamo concord trimax x-line.  :Smile:  

Sad ne uspijevam naći tu temu, ali baš prije neki dan su bili stavljeni tu na forumu  :Heart:  linkovi na nove testove autosjedalica u ADAC-u i ÖAMTC-u.
Na tim testovima je ove godina bila i concord trimax i dobila je samo ocjenu 'zadovoljavajuće' što se tiče sigurnosti. Navodno, loša je u frontalnom sudaru :/  , pogledaj si.

Inače, izgleda udobno, pamučna je presvlaka, dijete se u njoj rado vozi, dobro vidi van, može se nakositi za spavanac, lako se montira.

Uz tu sjedalicu, imamo i Römerov king quickfix, rabljenu. Što reći?... Römer izgleda k'o avion prema concordu, puno robusnije, pojasevi su širi, zaštita za ramena je nepomična. Tako da je sad Römer u velikom autu kojim se vozimo na duže relacije, a i veće su brzine vožnje tada, dok se concordom nas dvije vozikamo po gradu :/

----------


## martinaP

> Sad ne uspijevam naći tu temu, ali baš prije neki dan su bili stavljeni tu na forumu  linkovi na nove testove autosjedalica u ADAC-u i ÖAMTC-u.
> Na tim testovima je ove godina bila i concord trimax i dobila je samo ocjenu 'zadovoljavajuće' što se tiče sigurnosti. Navodno, loša je u frontalnom sudaru :/  , pogledaj si.


Sad ja lupam možda bezveze, ali čini mi se da sam negdje pročitala da te kombinacije klasa AS gube zbog toga na sigurnosti  :? , tj. da je po pitanju sigurnosti najbolje uzimati klasu po klasu, znači odvojeno 9-18 pa 15-36, što je i nekako logično. Savjetnice - je li to istina?

----------


## abonjeko

> Sad ja lupam možda bezveze, ali čini mi se da sam negdje pročitala da te kombinacije klasa AS gube zbog toga na sigurnosti  :? , tj. da je po pitanju sigurnosti najbolje uzimati klasu po klasu, znači odvojeno 9-18 pa 15-36, što je i nekako logično. Savjetnice - je li to istina?


pa i meni se to čini nekako logičnije (off topic ali uvijek su bolje radili CD playeri s jednom glavom nego oni koji su imali mogućnost ubacivanja više CD-a pa vrtiš koji ti odgovara, sori na objašnjenju...ispalo mi nespretno  :Embarassed:  ) ljudi kupuju ove od 9-36 da izbjegnu financijske troškove  :Sad:   a i ova gore teorija o tome da sjedalica traje 12 godina i kako je to neprikladno isto ima smisla...

BTW Miha, ja nisam sama smislila one korake već sam ih samo prepisala iz kataloga Turbo Limača  :Kiss:

----------


## miha

> BTW Miha, ja nisam sama smislila one korake već sam ih samo prepisala iz kataloga Turbo Limača


shvatila sam  :Kiss:  !

----------


## Janoccka

babyiris pročitaj slijedeće teme:

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=578296#578296
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?p=563321#563321

----------


## Inesica

definitivno je nespretno raspravljati o kombiniranim AS  :Grin:  

nikad ne bih rekla da nisu dobre ali opet postoji taj element 2u1. neko je maloprije spomenuo CDove, ja cu sampone za kosu i tak. uglavnom je pravilo da je bolje sampon i regenerator odvojeno nego zajedno. pa opet i ovaj zajedno ima svoju primjenu.

isto je i kod kombiniranih. svakako imaju svoju primjenu. jedna je prakticnost jer jednim udarcem odu dvije muhe pa imamo sjedalicu i kasnije booster (sa naslonom). tu cesto postoji i financijski element ali ne znaci da su sve kombinirane turbo jeftine.

neki put ih je i nemoguce zaobici. ako se radi o 'vanstandardnom' djetetu  :Rolling Eyes:  . dijete preraste as po visini ali je jos uvijek za nizi razred po kg. ili preraste i po kilazi ali jos uvijek nije 'zrelo' za booster. naime pod ovime mislim na slijedece: nije isto dvogodisnjaku objasnjavati da MORA mirno sjediti u boosteru vezan samo pojasom automobila. da se nesmije naginjati u stranu da se nesmije naginjati prema naprijed. to mu sve stoji u mogucnostima sa pojasom auta, a on ih ne smije koristiti i mora sjediti mirno jer mu inace putanja pojasa nije ispravna. ipak je to lakse objasniti tro ili cetverogodisnjaku.

sto se tice roka koristenja. postavlja se pitanje sto sa njime.
kazemo da je opcenito pravilo as koristiti 6 do max 8 godina njene starosti. e sad, ja bi u tom slucaju kompromis 9-36 definirala:
primarno mi je kombiniranu as koristiti u funkciji 9-18 (znaci kao pravu as) max 6-8godina. nakon toga slijedi period boostera u kojem je njegova primarna funkcija prilagoditi vec postojece sjedalo automobila i pojas automobila djetetu. funkcija klasicne as 9-18 (i one prije) je 'postati dio auta' i time zastiti dijete. i u tom slucaju ono sto drzi dijete u autu su pojasevi te as i sama as.

eto, ja tako postavljam pricu

----------


## babyiris

Ja odabirem ovu kategoriju autosjedalice prvenstveno zato što mi curki sada previsoka za 9-18kg -izgleda groteskno, a prelagana i prezelena za nekombiniranu kategoriju koja ide po redu nakon ove što imamo + što mi treba neka koja se da staviti u ležeći i ima posebne pojaseve.

Ne pada mi napamet koristiti ju do 12. godine, ali ne bih opet novu za pola godine, ako me kužite.

----------


## D&amp;D

Moji dečki su prerasli sjedalicu 9-18 po visini (ne težini) a još su puno premali (20mj) da bi prešli u 15-36. Zato sam nakon dugog proučavanja odlučila i sada smo več skoro 2 mj ponosni vlasnici AS 9-36 STM (Recaro Young sport) i ja sam jaaaaako zadovoljna. Sjedalica je robusna, čvrsta, odlične bočne zaštite, odlično ocjenjena (jednako kao Evolva) materijal super, ima "ležeći" položaj mada znate šta to u stvari znači ali ok, uglavnom sada ju koristimo sa svim dodatnim umecima i jastučićima a kako rastu tako čemo je prilagođavati i meni je nakon puuno testiranja i proučavanja za klasu bolja od svih ostalih sjedalica 15-36 (kada ju prilagodimo toj fazi, dakle bez jastučića,bez remena u 5 točaka i povišenog naslona) a sada za ovu fazu je pak bolja od bilo koje 9-18 jer je puno robusnija , čvršča i bolje zaštičuje. Cijena 198E +5% na gotovinu u SLO.
Jedino što bi ja napomenula za sve sjedalice 9-36 a to je da to definitivno nije za djecu od 9 kg dalje nego za djecu ad barem 16mj koji samostalno hodaju, sjede i trče , po meni su tek tada sposobni za ovakve AS.

----------


## Ancica

D&D kako su decki prerasli 9-18 po visini? Na sto mislis? Ja neki dan petogodisnjakinju (koja nije minijaturna) vozila u takvoj sjedalici i bila je na rubu.

----------


## Ancica

Aaa, vidim sad, Recaro Young Sport je kombinirana s pojasevima koji se skidaju kad dijete dogura do 18 kg. Onda ste OK. (Ja sam se uplasila da ste kupili neku od onih di se dijete vec od 9 kg veze direktno s pojasom automobila).

----------


## la_mama

Inesica, super odgovor. Onda onaj rok od 6-8 godina max. starosti AS ne vrijedi za boostere ?  :?

----------


## BusyBee

Zgodno o pojasu s 5 tocaka uporista vs. T-stitu ili bilo kakvom braniku pred djetetom: http://www.cpsafety.com/articles/fivepointshield.aspx

----------


## Ancica

la_mama, ono kaj vrijedi je kaj proizvodac veli - ako veli da je rok trajanja sjedalice 12 g., onda je 12. Ako veli 6, onda je 6. 

Ako pak nist ne veli (iako bi trebao), ili se ne zna, onda je 6-8 godina. A i uvijek mozes kontaktirat proizvodaca i pitat.

----------


## D&amp;D

Budimo realni sve sjedalice busteri sa i bez naslona imaju rok trajanja min 6 godina a u njih djeca ne prelaze prije minimalno 1,5 a večinom sa 3 ili 4 dakle to je sasvim dovoljno dugo. Ako baš i nije i uspijete djete naučiti da i sa 12 g sjedi na busteru pa onda baš možemo kupiti i novi, pogotovo busteri bez naslona su zaista jeftini.

*Ancica* Moji nisu prerasli sjedalice 9-18 po visini u smislu da im je glava izvirila van nego im je izlaz ramenog remena bio ispod razine ramena a to nevalja i zato smo ih zamjenili.

----------


## Ancica

D&D, OK.

----------

